# After Root Questions for GNex



## kevol80 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have flashed the Peter Alfonso BB JB Rom (my first change from anything stock). I haven't really known what to backup, so I have done nandroid backups on the Wugfresh Toolkit , a Rom Manager ROM backup, and Titanium Pro app back ups.
1. Can anyone tell me if I'm doing too many backups? If so, what should I stick with?
2. Is there someway to make a backup so that if I try another ROM, I just restore a single backup and have everything back to how I have it now?
3. If I decide to flash another ROM, do I do a full wipe like I did when I flashed this ROM?
4. Can I change themes and icons using this ROM or is that only available on certain ROMS?

Thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kevol80 said:


> I have flashed the Peter Alfonso BB JB Rom (my first change from anything stock). I haven't really known what to backup, so I have done nandroid backups on the Wugfresh Toolkit , a Rom Manager ROM backup, and Titanium Pro app back ups.
> 1. Can anyone tell me if I'm doing too many backups? If so, what should I stick with?
> 2. Is there someway to make a backup so that if I try another ROM, I just restore a single backup and have everything back to how I have it now?
> 3. If I decide to flash another ROM, do I do a full wipe like I did when I flashed this ROM?
> ...


1. Nandroids and app backups accomplish different things. I do both, but only do nandroids before I flash something where as I do app backups every night. I'm so against toolkits that I didn't even know you could do a nandroid with them, but now I have another reason to hate on them. Your recovery does nandroids, stick with that.
2. This is exactly what a nandroid does. That's why everyone says to nandroid.
3. Short answer, yes. Long answer, yes unless it's just a minor update to the same ROM, but even then, I always wipe. Also format /system when going to another ROM.
4. Generally themes are made for specific ROMs but Bugless Beast is pretty close to stock so if there are any themes for stock or stock-ish JB ROMs, those will probably work.


----------



## kevol80 (Jul 24, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> 1. Nandroids and app backups accomplish different things. I do both, but only do nandroids before I flash something where as I do app backups every night. I'm so against toolkits that I didn't even know you could do a nandroid with them, but now I have another reason to hate on them. Your recovery does nandroids, stick with that.
> 2. This is exactly what a nandroid does. That's why everyone says to nandroid.
> 3. Short answer, yes. Long answer, yes unless it's just a minor update to the same ROM, but even then, I always wipe. Also format /system when going to another ROM.
> 4. Generally themes are made for specific ROMs but Bugless Beast is pretty close to stock so if there are any themes for stock or stock-ish JB ROMs, those will probably work.


Thanks a lot! Since I made the decision to root, I have spent more time on forums and google than ever before, but still have a ton to learn and it really helps to get a direct answer.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well you've come to the right place. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here.

Just don't use a toolkit for a nexus and we'll be fine.


----------



## kevol80 (Jul 24, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Well you've come to the right place. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here.
> 
> Just don't use a toolkit for a nexus and we'll be fine.


Haha. OK, I guess I'm going to be spending a lot more time here figuring all this out. Thanks again.


----------

